# mots entre guillemets - majuscule et mise en relief



## RENENOEL

Bonjour,
Je cherche la  règle concernant l'écriture  d'un  mot entre  guillemets.
Dans la  phrase ci-dessous, 
*Cet oratoire, dédié à «Saint Benoît», a été inauguré le ...*.
qui peut  me  dire si le mot "Saint" doit  être écrit  avec  un "s"  minuscule ou bien  avec  un "s" majuscule  ?
Je  vous remercie.
Rennoel


----------



## MarcusK

dédié à saint Benoît

"saint" s'écrit avec minuscule s'il s'agit de la personne du saint.

Saint-Benoît : avec majuscule et trait-d'union dans les autres cas (s'il s'agit de la fête, du nom d'une ville, etc.)


----------



## RENENOEL

Je connais  cette  règle. Mais  je  vieux  savoir si le "s" de saint, du  fait  qu'il  suit l'ouverture du  guillemet doit  être  écrit  en  majuscule.
Si  oui ou  non pouvez  vous  me  donner une référence orthographique réglementaire ? 
Je  vous  remercie


----------



## Marc81

RENENOEL said:


> Mais  je  veux   savoir si le "s" de saint, du  fait  qu'il  suit l'ouverture du   guillemet, doit  être  écrit  en  majuscule.


Non.

Dans le cas où les guillemets sont utilisés pour exprimer une citation, on mettra une majuscule lorsque celle-ci est reprise en entier, une minuscule quand elle est n'est que partielle.
Mais les guillemets peuvent être également utilisés pour mettre un mot en relief, par exemple, auquel cas ce dernier sera écrit selon les règles typographiques habituelles.
En l'occurrence, j'avoue ne pas bien saisir le recours aux guillements dans la phrase citée en exemple...


----------



## Maître Capello

Les règles citées par MarcusK et Marc81 sont correctes. Il faudrait donc effectivement écrire _saint Benoît_ sans majuscule ni guillemets : _Cet oratoire, dédié à *s*aint Benoît, a été inauguré le…_ Voir aussi le fil St / saint - majuscule, abréviation et trait d'union.

Et si les guillemets sont nécessaires, la minuscule reste de rigueur dans ce cas :

_C'était le « saint Benoît » de l'administration._


----------



## RENENOEL

Merci de votre  réponse.
Question : quelles sont  ces règles habituelles ? Où puis je les  consulter ?
Ici le rédacteur a  voulu mettre   saint Benoît en exergue ou en  relief pour  reprendre  votre  propre terme. C'est la raison  pour  laquelle il a  utilisé les  guillemets et   écrit  le mot saint avec  un  s majuscule.

Je  vous remercie Maître.


----------



## Maître Capello

RENENOEL said:


> Ici le rédacteur a  voulu mettre   saint Benoît en exergue ou en  relief pour  reprendre  votre  propre terme. C'est la raison  pour  laquelle il a  utilisé les  guillemets et   écrit  le mot saint avec  un  s majuscule.


Si les guillemets sont ici tolérables, encore qu'ils soient parfaitement superflus, la majuscule n'est en revanche pas du tout acceptable ; il s'agit clairement d'une faute.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on veut mettre quelques mots en évidence, il est préférable d'avoir recours à de l'_italique_ ou à des caractères *gras*.

P.S.: Pour les règles typographiques usuelles, voir notamment les liens cités dans nos ressources.


----------



## Chimel

Je trouve aussi qu'il est maladroit de dire que les guillemets servent à mettre un terme en relief, en évidence, en exergue... Ce n'est pas du tout leur fonction première, mais apparemment des tas de gens s'imaginent que c'est le cas. Je vois par exemple des panneaux à côté de commerces disant : _Parking réservé aux "clients". _Ce qui me donne l'impression, si j'y gare ma voiture, que je ne suis pas tout à fait un vrai client, ou alors un client "façon de parler"...

C'est un peu la même chose avec cet _oratoire dédié à "saint Benoît"_: quoi, c'est une sorte de saint Benoît, mais pas le vrai?


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Si les guillemets sont ici tolérables, encore qu'ils soient parfaitement superflus, la majuscule n'est en revanche pas du tout acceptable ; il s'agit clairement d'une faute.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, si l'on veut mettre quelques mots en évidence, il est préférable d'avoir recours à de l'_italique_ ou à des caractères *gras*.


Je suis d'accord partout. Et avec Chimel aussi. Je trouve également que les guillemets sont superflus, voire « comiques », dans cette phrase. 
Je mets « comiques » entre guillemets, parce que ce n'est pas le mot que je cherche. 

Comme je ne l'ai pas vu dans la liste de ressources (du moins pas sous ponctuation/typographie), j'ajoute ce lien vers un article de la BDL : *Guillemets* 
On trouve d'autres liens en bas de page dont celui-ci : *Guillemets et mise en valeur 

*Il y a aussi cette page : *Saint *(pour ce qui est de l'emploi, ou non, de la majuscule).


----------



## Marc81

Chimel said:


> Je trouve aussi qu'il est maladroit de dire que les guillemets servent à mettre un terme en relief, en évidence, en exergue... Ce n'est pas du tout leur fonction première, mais apparemment des tas de gens s'imaginent que c'est le cas.



La définition de l'Académie est claire : "Signe typographique, composé de deux petits crochets, qu'on emploie pour  marquer le début d'une citation (« ), puis, dans le sens opposé, pour  en marquer la fin ( » ). _Ouvrir, fermer les guillemets. *Mettre un terme entre guillemets, *_*pour l'isoler et attirer l'attention du lecteur.*"

Idem sur le TLFi : "Signe typographique double, en forme de  petits crochets anguleux (guillemets français : « ... ») ou de virgules  (guillemets allemands : ,,...``) placé au début et à la fin d'une  citation, d'un discours direct ou *d'un mot que l'on veut mettre en  relief*.

Reste à les utiliser à bon escient... Thomas donne quelques exemples  d'emploi de guillemets "pour faire ressortir un mot, une expression,  dans une phrase" :
Le latin _folium_ signifie "feuille".
Philippe IV fut surnommé "le Bel".
Une voiture dite "de luxe".
Elle ne voulait pas servir de "cow-boy" aux médecins, disait-elle.


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne en passant qu'il y a aussi des définitions et plusieurs exemples dans les articles de la BDL que j'ai mis en lien plus haut. 
Il y est aussi question des règles d'espacement et d'utilisation des guillemets français, anglais et allemands. 

Ce que Chimel a écrit - c'est du moins ce que j'ai retenu de son post - c'est que la mise en relief/évidence n'est pas la première fonction des guillemets.


----------



## Maître Capello

Marc81 said:


> "[…]_ Mettre un terme entre guillemets, _pour l'isoler et attirer l'attention du lecteur."


Oui, mais dans tous ces exemples, il s'agit justement chaque fois d'une sorte de citation et non d'une mise en relief…

Le latin _folium_ signifie « feuille ». → Les guillemets servent ici à indiquer que le mot _feuille_ est autonyme. (On emploie d'ailleurs souvent à cet effet l'italique au lieu des guillemets.)
Philippe IV fut surnommé « le Bel ». → Son surnom est transcrit tel quel ; c'est une citation.
Une voiture dite « de luxe ». → Ce que l'on dit est transcrit tel quel ; c'est une citation.
Elle ne voulait pas servir de « cow-boy » aux médecins, disait-elle. → Le terme de _cow-boy_ est reproduit tel quel ; c'est une citation de ce qu'elle dit.​
Les guillemets peuvent donc servir à mettre en relief certains termes et ainsi indiquer que ce ne sont pas des mots comme les autres, mais ils ne peuvent servir à marquer une *insistance* comme le font l'italique ou le gras.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Les guillemets peuvent donc servir à mettre en relief certains termes et ainsi indiquer que ce ne sont pas des mots comme les autres, mais ils ne peuvent servir à marquer une *insistance* comme le font l'italique ou le gras.


C'est exactement cela !


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

si les guillemets sont employés pour mettre en relief des mots, faut-il employer la majuscule?


----------



## Nicomon

@sanchez90... réponse courte :  non  

Pour une réponse plus longue, avec de nombreux exemples, tu peux consulter les pages de la BDL mises en lien plus haut.
En particulier *Guillemets et mise en valeur, *dont je copie ci-après quelques exemples  (mais il y en a d'autres)*:
*


> - Votre voiture est plutôt « amochée », si vous me passez l’expression.
> - Et les « dommages collatéraux », qu’en font-ils?
> - Sa maladie était bel et bien « diplomatique ».
> - Ils obtiennent une image médicale au moyen d’un « dispositif de balayage ».
> - Les « cigarettiers », pour employer un mot nouveau, se heurtent aux lois antitabac


----------



## sanchez90

Le mont Everest, surnommé "le toit du monde", est maintenant plus petit de trois centimètres.

L'expression entre guillemets prend-elle une majuscule?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'écrirais soit : _surnommé le « toit du monde »_,
soit : _surnommé le Toit du monde_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense que ta question relève plus de la règle des majuscules/capitales que de celle des guillemets.

D'accord avec Maître Capello.  Sans guillemets dans le deuxième cas, et guillement français dans le premier.  
Ou bien  :  ..._ que l'on surnomme le Toit du monde._


----------

